# APR Presents the 3.6L FSI VR6 MED9 ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page:* http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_36fsi_med9.html 

APR is pleased to present the ultimate ECU Upgrade for the 3.6L FSI VR6 with Bosch MED9 Engine Management. 

After long nights and many hours of testing, developing and more testing, we’re pleased to offer you an ECU recalibration that is second to none. APR’s extensive research and development provides you with a powerful ECU upgrade with no loss of drivability or reliability. Expect faster acceleration, improved throttle response and more power across the entire power band. 

APR’s 3.6L FSI VR6 ECU Upgrade is an expertly recalibrated engine control strategy that primarily remaps the engine’s air fuel ratio and ignition timing, within the factory Bosch MED9 ECU, to provide smooth and reliable power as if intended by the OEM. APR’s ECU Upgrade is developed to work within the OEM and Tier 1 Supplier specifications for engine component stress tolerances and performance specifications. Available in octane-specific variations, APR’s calibrations allow you to take advantage of fuel quality available in your area. 

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade* 

The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade gives you higher peak numbers of 301 HP/283 FT-LBS on 93 (R+M)/2 octane. As much as 12 HP and 23 FT-LBS of torque are available through the power band. APR’s ECU Upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for the new 3.6L FSI VR6 and gives it just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory without pushing the limits. With factory-like smoothness and drivability, APR’s ECU upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent car. 

*Acceleration Enhancements:* 









Beyond power and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the 3.6L FSI VR6 through other calibrations changes. Throttle and ignition delays are removed resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity. 


*Increased Fuel Economy:* 









APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on your driving style and fuel quality, you may see better miles per gallon! 


*Speed Limiter Removed:* 









APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down your fun! 


*Left Foot Braking:* 









APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped 3.6L FSI VR6’s throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the 3.6L FSI VR6 the edge it needs at the track. As is with all features APR adds to the ECU, this feature may be removed upon request. 

*Power Charts* 










*Additional Power Charts:* 



APR Stage I 91 Octane - Crank Figures 

APR Stage I 91 Octane - Wheel Figures 

APR Stage I 91 Octane - Gain Over Stock 

APR Stage I 93 Octane - Crank Figures 

APR Stage I 93 Octane - Wheel Figures 

APR Stage I 93 Octane - Gain Over Stock 

APR Stage I 100 Octane - Crank Figures 

APR Stage I 100 Octane - Wheel Figures 

APR Stage I 100 Octane - Gain Over Stock 

 

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Calibration Report* 

*Stock vs APR Rev Limiter:* 
6,700 RPM vs 7,100 RPM 

*Stock vs APR Speed Limiter:* 
Limited vs Unlimited: 

*Stock Figures at Reported by VAG:* 
280 HP / 258 FT-LBS 

*Stock as Measured by APR:* 
290 HP / 275 FT-LBS 

*APR Stage I - 91 Octane (R+M)/2 or 95 Octane RON* 
296 HP / 279 FT-LBS with max gains over stock of +8 HP @ 2150 RPM & 19 FT-LBS @ 2100 RPM 

*APR Stage I - 93 Octane (R+M)/2 or 98 Octane RON* 
301 HP / 283 FT-LBS with max gains over stock of +12 HP @ 6050 RPM & 23 FT-LBS @ 2100 RPM 

*APR Stage I - 100 Octane (R+M)/2 or 104 Octane RON* 
303 HP / 285 FT-LBS with max gains over stock of +17 HP @ 2100 RPM & 42 FT-LBS @ 2050 RPM 

*APR Acceleration Tests - Stock vs APR Stage I 93 (R+M)/2 Octane* 
_Data collected at the same location via a Racelogic P-Box with 93 (R+M)/2 fuel, ESP/ASR off and Tiptronic Sport mode. May not be comparable to data collected in other locations._ 

*0-60 MPH* 
6.1 sec vs 6.0 sec 

*0-100 MPH* 
14.0 sec vs 13.6 sec 

*62-124 MPH* 
16.7 sec vs 15.6 sec 

*60-130 MPH* 
Unachievable due to Speed Limiter vs 19.9 sec 

*The APR Development Difference* 

*APR ECU Explorer:* 









APR’s proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR’s Calibration Engineers unparalleled access to the vehicle’s entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by most tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR’s ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU. It’s capable of logging many variables at once with data rates as high as 100 samples per second. Synchronous data logging is available for fine-tuning. 

*APR ECU Composer:* 









APR’s proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for most tuning companies. ECU Composer takes calibration to a new level on the this engine with APR's Quick Flashing. APR’s Calibration Engineers can reflash the ECU only a minute later rather than waiting 10 to 20 minutes between each flash. 

*APR ECU Assembly:* 









APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU to add features not available from the factory. 

*Application Guide and Price* 

Engines - 3.6L FSI VR6 - BHK, BLV, BWS, BHL 

2006 - 2009 - Audi Q7 
2008 - 2011 - VW CC 
2006 - 2010	- VW Passat B6 / R36 
2006 - 2010	- VW Touareg II 

*Price* 

$499.00 - Single Program 

*Two Ways to Purchase* 

*Locate an APR Dealer:* 









Use the APR Dealer Locator Tool to find an APR Dealer near you. The APR Dealer will have the ability to upgrade your ECU while you wait! 

*Mail us your ECU (USA Only):* 









Remove your ECU and mail it directly to APR. We will upgrade your ECU and send it back typically the same day as we receive it. To remove your ECU, check for a removal guide in our Customer Support section, or give us a call. Then simply fill out an APR ECU Order Form and you’re ready to mail in your ECU. 

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarantee* 

All APR ECU Upgrades are fully encrypted to prevent theft of our valuable and proprietary coding information by lesser companies. 

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee:* 









All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason you are dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, return to your place of purchase for a full refund, provided you are within the 30 day period from the time of your initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install. 

*Limited Lifetime Warranty:* 









All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------

